# 12- 13 & 12-14



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i hope old henry is right about thursday and friday before the " weekend major storm "

pretty good start before the weekend according too his maps fingers crossed


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

none for me?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

ohhh gooood moooorreee iiiicceeeee. CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

BSDeality;453295 said:


> ohhh gooood moooorreee iiiicceeeee. CAN'T WAIT!


haha great news


----------

